# Faintheart



## miaclay

http://www.myspace.com/faintheartthemovie
A romantic comedy set in the world of battle re-enactments, about an irresponsible guy who has to shape up in order to win back his wife.
Release Date: 26 September 2008 (UK) Faintheart is directed by Vito Rocco and stars Eddie Marsan as Richard, a homestore employee with a nerdy passion for Viking re-enactments.


----------

